# Hi!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What the title says....

Hi


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Ello ello ello!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Double post


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Ello! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

Ti Kanis!!!!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Salut! Ce faci?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What's up Dave? You bored?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

50seven said:


> What's up Dave? You bored?


Why you have to ruin the moment....just say Hi already


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL I was just saying what everyone else was thinking. 

Greetings Dave, and I bid you a good day!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola, como estas? aburrido..


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

lots of snow outside.......free RO/DI water?










lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

wonder if yellow snow is good for the tank?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> wonder if yellow snow is good for the tank?


Only if you are cycling!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You mean you need yellow snow for your bicycle J_T?? Ewwwwww!!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> You mean you need yellow snow for your bicycle J_T?? Ewwwwww!!!!


You don't?

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A late night Saturday *HI!!!! *


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> A late night Saturday *HI!!!! *


its late?

HI!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So wassup? Hi!!!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Salut! .


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

GREETINGS STRANGER!!!

I've lots of things for sale.... well not really, only boxes and boxes of sponges... but I swear they'll stop the zombie people... maybe?


----------

